# Java update



## miaumiau (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi there,

I want to update java/jdk16 or diablo-jdk to the latest java version JDK 6 Update 13 so as to circumvent problems with the recent unpack200 security issue (see http://sunsolve.sun.com/search/document.do?assetkey=1-66-254570-1 ).

How do I do this ? I understand the patch set currently available for FreeBSD is for an earlier version of Java.


Any help is appreciated,
cheers, Miau


----------

